# Visual Basic > Xamarin >  [RESOLVED] Xamarin Studio won't execute?

## blakemckenna

I've been running VS 2019 Community edition on my machine but wanted to try out Xamarin Studio. I've installed the app, however, when I try to run it...it just thinks for a few seconds and then stop altogether. That's a first...

Any ideas what I missed?

Thanks,

----------


## si_the_geek

Xamarin Studio was discontinued over two years ago, because Visual Studio had all the same features and more (including building for iOS and UWP):
https://github.com/xamarin/release-n....studio_6.3.md



> Update for May 10, 2017: Xamarin Studio 6.3 is the final release of Xamarin Studio. We recommend that developers now use Visual Studio on both Windows and Mac.


What benefit do you think you'll get by using something which is unsupported, and is basically a much older version of what you are already using?

----------


## blakemckenna

I didn't know this...thanks!

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> I've been running VS 2019 Community edition on my machine but wanted to try out Xamarin Studio.





> Xamarin Studio was discontinued over two years ago, because Visual Studio had all the same features and more (including building for iOS and UWP):


Not only that VS for Mac is basically built on top of the old Xamarin Studio code base.

----------

